# Trouble at Bama!



## toolmkr20 (Feb 12, 2013)

http://bamahammer.com/2013/02/12/4-alabama-football-players-arrested-on-robbery-charges/

Is it too early to start tracking for the  Fulmer Awards?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 12, 2013)

Process em


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 12, 2013)

This is pretty surprising to me, as Bama seems to be pretty arrest free under Saban.  Derrick Henry might have just been forced into a position change with the Calloway news.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 12, 2013)

Just read that,...Knew Calloway would be trouble, surprised it has taken this long.
DJ Pettway is a surprise too.

If charges are true,...boot 'em.


----------



## WickedTider (Feb 12, 2013)

I say process them. Cut the cancer before more are infected.

I know if Saban does (Process) cut these guys, many will accuse him of making room for more 5*'s. When it comes to many fans of other teams, Saban will not make the correct decision no matter what he does.

Personally I say cut them. Send a message to any others that may not have bought into the system. We have all seen what has happened at other programs when the coach allows this kind of conduct to continue year in and year out.

Roll Tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 12, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> I say process them. Cut the cancer before more are infected.
> 
> I know if Saban does (Process) cut these guys, many will accuse him of making room for more 5*'s. When it comes to many fans of other teams, Saban will not make the correct decision no matter what he does.
> 
> ...



I believe Eddie Williams was a 5*


----------



## DSGB (Feb 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> This is pretty surprising to me, as Bama seems to be pretty arrest free under Saban.  Derrick Henry might have just been forced into a position change with the Calloway news.



Surprising that it was made public. Wonder why we didn't hear about Williams arrest two days ago?


----------



## WickedTider (Feb 12, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> I say process them. Cut the cancer before more are infected.
> 
> I know if Saban does (Process) cut these guys, many will accuse him of making room for more 5*'s. When it comes to many fans of other teams, Saban will not make the correct decision no matter what he does.[/COLOR]Personally I say cut them. Send a message to any others that may not have bought into the system. We have all seen what has happened at other programs when the coach allows this kind of conduct to continue year in and year out.
> 
> Roll Tide






DSGB said:


> Surprising that it was made public. Wonder why we didn't hear about Williams arrest two days ago?



This is exactly what I was talking about in my post. 
My guess would be that there was an investigation underway. An investigation that eventually uncovered others involved, and led to additional arrest. 

I know the Tuscaloosa PD does not have as much practice arresting and investigating athletes as PD's in other SEC cities, but they still remember how to do their job from back in the Shula days. Days I do not care to go back to. Cut them all.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, this kinda blows this accusation out of the water:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=737957&page=2

Dee Liner and all his past issues has me a little concerned. He may be better suited for Tuscaloosa where off the field issues seem to get buried as opposed to Athens and making front page news.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Feb 12, 2013)

always a few bad apples in every team.


----------



## Buck (Feb 12, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Well, this kinda blows this accusation out of the water:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=737957&page=2
> 
> Dee Liner and all his past issues has me a little concerned. He may be better suited for Tuscaloosa where off the field issues seem to get buried as opposed to Athens and making front page news.



Dee better be on his toes sounds like then..


----------



## Mwaldrop (Feb 12, 2013)

Lets see how coach responds. I hope they are packed already and waiting on the bus outta town. I d love to have the athletic gift, much less to play at Bama


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 12, 2013)

Surely mark Richt has to play some role in all of this!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 12, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Surely mark Richt has to play some role in all of this!



Pat Dye


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 12, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> When it comes to many fans of other teams, Saban will not make the correct decision no matter what he does.



When it comes to this fan, Saban pretty much always does the right thing.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 12, 2013)

Like I've said before, every school has thugs regardless of the coach. Some just don't get caught. I doubt you'll see these guys wear a Bama jersey again if the story has any merit. Of which I've read where they have confessed to certain things.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 12, 2013)

golffreak said:


> Like I've said before, every school has thugs regardless of the coach. Some just don't get caught. I doubt you'll see these guys wear a Bama jersey again if the story has any merit. Of which I've read where they have confessed to certain things.



I read where someone posted a twitter message from the Honey Bear, aka Brent Calloway and he claims he was asleep during the robbery.

Here it is-

@kyle2lamb first it wasn't a credit card and 2 I wasn't even awake during the robbery you don't kno what happened so dont try me dude


----------



## DSGB (Feb 12, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> This is exactly what I was talking about in my post.



My post had nothing to do with Saban's decision, unless you're telling me that he is responsible for what get's made public and what doesn't.



WickedTider said:


> My guess would be that there was an investigation underway. An investigation that eventually uncovered others involved, and led to additional arrest.



That is not the case. The robberies didn't occur until Monday morning.

http://msn.foxsports.com/collegefootball/story/four-alabama-football-players-arrested-charged-with-fraud-robbery-021213


----------



## Mwaldrop (Feb 12, 2013)

Suspended indefinitely. Further actions pending from investigation and discussion with proper authorities


From Saban momemts ago


----------



## DSGB (Feb 12, 2013)

It's all part of the process. Instead of taking more heat for greyshirting, Saban has implemented a new "orangeshirt" strategy.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 12, 2013)

a 5*, 2ea.  4*'s dont know about the other kid, but Pettway had significant playing time, calloway was a role player, but a starter on special teams...gone for now, good.

What more do you want?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 12, 2013)

DSGB said:


> It's all part of the process. Instead of taking more heat for greyshirting, Saban has implemented a new "orangeshirt" strategy.




Now thats funny


----------



## Sniper Bob (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone on here want to compare arrests with Alabama vs their team in the SEC?? I dont think so. As a Bama fan I say cut them immediately! Roll Tide.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2013)

DSGB said:


> It's all part of the process. Instead of taking more heat for greyshirting, Saban has implemented a new "orangeshirt" strategy.


Ol' Red just texted me the same thing. What a coincidence.


----------



## WickedTider (Feb 12, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> When it comes to this fan, Saban pretty much always does the right thing.



I said many fans, not all.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Feb 12, 2013)

Seems to be a consensus.... Bama folks say cut them loose. We are deep enough to get by and squeek out another National Championship this year. Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Feb 12, 2013)

A little more game management and you too might could be wearing one of these!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 12, 2013)

DSGB said:


> It's all part of the process. Instead of taking more heat for greyshirting, Saban has implemented a new "orangeshirt" strategy.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 12, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Anyone on here want to compare arrests with Alabama vs their team in the SEC?? I dont think so. As a Bama fan I say cut them immediately! Roll Tide.



Not me! These kids kill me, what I wouldn't have given to have the talent to play major college ball! They just throw it away! I have no sympathy for them, weather they be at Bama or UGA or wherever they are!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Feb 12, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Not me! These kids kill me, what I wouldn't have given to have the talent to play major college ball! They just throw it away! I have no sympathy for them, weather they be at Bama or UGA or wherever they are!



Agreed.....the whole world potentially in their hands, and they want to be stupid!! I played QB in High School....my dream was to play for Bear. Fact is, I just wasn't tall enough to play at the next level. But life has still been good.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 12, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Not me! These kids kill me, what I wouldn't have given to have the talent to play major college ball! They just throw it away! I have no sympathy for them, weather they be at Bama or UGA or wherever they are!



yep


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 12, 2013)

Pa-role tide!!!!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Feb 12, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> Pa-role tide!!!!



Vols are not a program to throw darts!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Feb 12, 2013)

Anybody else hearing that Clowney is involved too?  I say boot him just to be safe.


----------



## riprap (Feb 12, 2013)

Whoever broke this story is in deeeeep trouble.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Feb 12, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Anybody else hearing that Clowney is involved too?  I say boot him just to be safe.



As a Bama fan....Clowney for Heisman in 2013!!! That man is a beast!!!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 12, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Anyone on here want to compare arrests with Alabama vs their team in the SEC?? I dont think so. As a Bama fan I say cut them immediately! Roll Tide.



....so what are you upset about


----------



## nickel back (Feb 12, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> Pa-role tide!!!!



now that there is funny


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 13, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Well, this kinda blows this accusation out of the water:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=737957&page=2
> 
> Dee Liner and all his past issues has me a little concerned. He may be better suited for Tuscaloosa where off the field issues seem to get buried as opposed to Athens and making front page news.



Really, you don't believe this to be true.  Man you are drinking too much elephant juice.  I would not be surprised to learn this was a rookie who had not had his proper football 101 lesson in not arresting football players without Saban's permission.  Ain't gonna be pretty!


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 13, 2013)

Best news for the 'rest' of the SEC is that this happened a week after signing day.  This happens two weeks ago & the Ole Miss, Awbun, & Georgia classes take a hit or two because BAMA just had 4 scholarships open up.  
As for Georgia, we'll wait 'til the season is about to start to suspend a third of the team for the first 3 games, at least we have in the past.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ol' Red just texted me the same thing. What a coincidence.



Dude, everyone here knows you are Ole Red. Who you trying to kid?


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 13, 2013)

Man, this sucks!!!

I want Bama at full strenght next year when OSU spanks them!!!


----------



## DSGB (Feb 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ol' Red just texted me the same thing. What a coincidence.



We must visit the same sites.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 13, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> I say process them. Cut the cancer before more are infected.
> 
> I know if Saban does (Process) cut these guys, many will accuse him of making room for more 5*'s. When it comes to many fans of other teams, Saban will not make the correct decision no matter what he does.
> 
> ...



 Y'all must live in a fantasy land about college football! Hey news flash Bama is recruiting from the same pool of thugs that everyone else is. Thugs will get in to trouble no matter where they play football.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 13, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Not me! These kids kill me, what I wouldn't have given to have the talent to play major college ball! They just throw it away! I have no sympathy for them, weather they be at Bama or UGA or wherever they are!


I agree.



AccUbonD said:


> Pa-role tide!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 13, 2013)

DSGB said:


> It's all part of the process. Instead of taking more heat for greyshirting, Saban has implemented a new "orangeshirt" strategy.



Almost as good as UGA's "Striped Shirt"


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 13, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Man, this sucks!!!
> 
> I want Bama at full strenght next year when OSU spanks them!!!



You and Ole Les must be talkin to one another; looks like you need to learn the same lesson he did.


----------



## WickedTider (Feb 13, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Y'all must live in a fantasy land about college football! Hey news flash Bama is recruiting from the same pool of thugs that everyone else is. Thugs will get in to trouble no matter where they play football.



The only fantasy land I am in is that I am a firm believer that you set boundaries, and issue the consequenses when the boundary is crossed. When others see that there are actually reprecussions for actions, they MAY think twice before crossing the line. 

I am not in fantasy land, and Bama football is definitely not fantasy football.

Roll Tide to you 69


----------



## riprap (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.foxsportssouth.com/02/12...a/landing_sec.html?blockID=862699&feedID=3703

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/13/justice/alabama-football-player-arrests/index.html

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/college-football/news/20130212/alabama-football-arrests.ap/

http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...-victim-im-still-gonna-love-alabama-football/


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 13, 2013)

ALABUMMER


----------



## WickedTider (Feb 13, 2013)

I say dismiss them all, and see if Auburn can pick them up and turn these thieves into Heisman Trophy winners like they did the Computer stealing Cam Newton.

Dismiss them, cut them, process them, orange shirt them. I dont care, just run them out of town.

Roll Tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> Really, you don't believe this to be true.  Man you are drinking too much elephant juice.  I would not be surprised to learn this was a rookie who had not had his proper football 101 lesson in not arresting football players without Saban's permission.  Ain't gonna be pretty!



Like I told the other guy,  prove it.  It's easy to make lame accusations, but when it comes time to prove it, some of you fall very short.

As far as pretty, just like I and the other bama fans said, get rid of them.  We do not need or want players like this.

BTW, we have a few extra crystal balls if you guys want to rent one

I'll tell what we can do, we can do a tour of our crystal balls  to some Walmarts around GA then some of you UGA fans can come and get your pic taken (with the crystal).  That's about as close as UGA will get to a BCSNC.


----------



## WickedTider (Feb 14, 2013)

It has been brought to my attention, that Saban, while at Bama, has never had a player that was indefinitely suspended put on the uniform again. Hopefully this holds true for these guys if they are all found guilty.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 14, 2013)

After reading the details, there's no way these guys ever see the field at Bama again. Calloway has a better chance than the rest, but considering his prior history..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2013)

DSGB said:


> After reading the details, there's no way these guys ever see the field at Bama again. Calloway has a better chance than the rest, but considering his prior history..........



Calloway has been in the doghouse before and this will probably give him his walking papers. Williams is the big surprise, and i hate to see him go but this behavior can't be tolerated.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Calloway has been in the doghouse before and this will probably give him his walking papers. Williams is the big surprise, and i hate to see him go but this behavior can't be tolerated.



I agree, they deserve the punishment plus it serves as an example to other players.

I hope these kids get their act together so they don't end up on the streets becoming a burden on society.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 15, 2013)

The 3 charged with robbery have been suspended from school as well and are not allowed on campus.  Looks like they are toast.

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/i...ma_football_players.html#incart_flyout_sports


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 15, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Like I told the other guy,  prove it.  It's easy to make lame accusations, but when it comes time to prove it, some of you fall very short.
> 
> As far as pretty, just like I and the other bama fans said, get rid of them.  We do not need or want players like this.
> 
> ...



Its all in the numbers and the numbers don't lie. 

I have a better idea of what you can do with those crystal balls!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 15, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> Its all in the numbers and the numbers don't lie.
> 
> I have a better idea of what you can do with those crystal balls!



Be nice


----------



## Crimson (Feb 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Calloway has been in the doghouse before and this will probably give him his walking papers. Williams is the big surprise, and i hate to see him go but this behavior can't be tolerated.



I agree with you 100%.  Calloway has been a pain since he got here.  No surprise there.  Saban made comments about Pettaway making poor choices before and evidently he and Hayes got in trouble for smoking weed.

Something is wrong with Eddie Williams to do the things he did.  Sounds like he started the entire thing.  I wonder if there were drugs and/or alcohol involved?  

Either way the all have to go.  I hope they can turn their lives around and be productive members of society.  

Remember Jermey Elder the kid who robbed a student at gunpoint back in 2007 or 2008?  He left bama and graduated college from another school.  I hope these young men do the same.


----------



## riprap (Feb 16, 2013)

Interesting:

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2013/02/who_footed_the_bill_for_bama_p.html


----------



## Buck (Feb 16, 2013)

Appears Al.com may be turning against the 5 year Tide love fest.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2013)

They should know better than to ask questions that will never be answered.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 16, 2013)

You lil pups should be down on your knees thankful that someone else has stepped up to take the spot light off of ya'll


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Feb 16, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> You lil pups should be down on your knees thankful that someone else has stepped up to take the spot light off of ya'll



Hey Rip I know i am thankful.I'm still struggling with the pay raise and extension CMR received.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 17, 2013)

Crimson said:


> I agree with you 100%.  Calloway has been a pain since he got here.  No surprise there.  Saban made comments about Pettaway making poor choices before and evidently he and Hayes got in trouble for smoking weed.
> 
> Something is wrong with Eddie Williams to do the things he did.  Sounds like he started the entire thing.  I wonder if there were drugs and/or alcohol involved?
> 
> ...



I remember a kid stealing a laptop an turning his life around. Currently back in school working towards a degree although he is a multi millionaire 

As a side note saw that Alec Ogletree got a DUI last night


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 17, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> I remember a kid stealing a laptop an turning his life around. Currently back in school working towards a degree although he is a multi millionaire



Agreed. thankfully someone can turn their life around and live a productive life. However, the individual needs to want to do it. Hopefully Saban can get these kids to see they are on the wrong path(whether they stay with the team or not.).


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 17, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> I remember a kid stealing a laptop an turning his life around. Currently back in school working towards a degree although he is a multi millionaire
> 
> As a side note saw that Alec Ogletree got a DUI last night



Good thing no one was hurt or killed. Also a good thing that he's no longer part of the UGA.....


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 17, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Be nice



That was me being nice ... in the face of your being rude!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 19, 2013)

Roll tide!


----------



## DSGB (Feb 20, 2013)

*Who's next?*

Only six more to go.........

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/blog/eye-on-college-football/21733077/


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 20, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Only six more to go.........
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/blog/eye-on-college-football/21733077/




yeah baby! ROLL TIDE!

You know you are the big dog when recruits sign on the dotted line knowing they will actually have to prove themselves for a spot on the team

DSGB


----------



## DSGB (Feb 27, 2013)

*They gone!*

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2013/02/four_alabama_players_suspended.html


----------

